

Xeround discontinuing cloud DB service - concerto

Dear Sir/Madam,<p>We are deeply sorry to inform you that Xeround's public cloud offering will be discontinued as of May 15th, 2013.<p>Xeround's leadership forum has recently decided to re-focus the company's effort. This means we will no longer be able to support our service over public clouds.<p>It is with genuine sadness that we inform you that Xeround's service will be terminated in 2 weeks, across all of our currently active data centers.<p>What this means for your database?
We ask you to please export your database instance and migrate your database to another service of your choosing.<p>Important:
Your DB instance will be automatically dropped on May 15th, 00:00 EST. So that your application doesn't experience any downtime, it is crucial that you migrate your database before that time.<p>We sincerely appreciate the support you, along with our thousands of customers, have shown us over the last couple of years. We regret the inconvenience this causes you, and hope your migration to a new DB solution goes smoothly.<p>We thank you for your business and for the overwhelming support of our users.<p>If you have any questions or need assistance exporting your database instance, please contact our Support team at support@xeround.com<p>With the deepest respect,<p>Xeround Team
======
robbiet480
I was given only 7 days to back up my (free) databases. Sucks. Especially
sucks that according to Twitter, people have been charged (and in some cases
double and triple charged) for this month already. Sucks further that they
haven't put this on their Twitter, Facebook, Company Blog, or even had the
decency to update their website to not allow sign ups.

~~~
concerto
Mine are paid for, so I will need to pay for another provider to take them
over - not to mention the migration/testing time. They are still listed as a
provider on Heroku too.

------
cvburgess
Same here. Just paid my bill yesterday, and was told today I have 2 weeks to
pack up and move elsewhere. I wish I would've gotten more notice.

On a related note, any suggestions for DBaaS?

~~~
concerto
I am considering switching to Amazon RDS, but would welcome hearing other
suggestions too

